# Where to see again Die Eroberung von Mexico (Wolfgang Rihm)



## biomehanika (May 12, 2014)

Dear all,

Some time ago I went to Teatro Real, here in Madrid, to see La Conquista de Mexico (Die Eroberung von Mexico), from Wolfgang Rihm, with Pierre Audi and Alexander Polzin.

It was a worldwide release, and I confess I just had seen anything like it before. Since then I've tried to search where to see it again, but I cant find a place where to check, for example, an Opera's name and see where will it be next played, if there is something about it scheduled.

Is there any Database online, or some web in which to check these kind of things? I'd be very grateful if you help me with this, am a bit newbie on this Opera world but I's simply fascinated with this.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

First lucky you! Second you might want to check out his page at the his publishers website (universal?) as they often have upcoming performances. Or a google news search?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I attended those performances at Teatro Real, too (one with the first cast, and one with the second).

You can always check at operabase.com.

However, this the complete list of Rihm's operas to be staged, from 2012 to the end of 2015:


3Mar2012 1Amsterdam(CG)Jakob 
Lenz 8Jul2012 15Jul2012 4Berlin(UDL)Dionysos_New production_12Apr2012 15Apr2012 3BolognaJakob 
Lenz17Jan2013 1Jun2013 4DarmstadtJakob 
Lenz_New production_8Feb2013 19Apr2013 7Heidelberg(Theater)Dionysos_New production_22Mar2014 13Apr2014 6KölnJakob 
Lenz_New production_17Apr2012 27Apr2012 6London(ENO)Jakob 
Lenz_New production_30Mar2012 1LugoJakob 
Lenz 9Oct2013 19Oct2013 8Madrid(Real)Die 
Eroberung von Mexico_New production_21Apr2012 22May2012 7SaarbruckenDie 
Eroberung von Mexico_New production_11Mar2012 18Mar2012 4Warszawa(Wielki)Jakob 
Lenz

No new performances of "Die Eroberung von Mexico" coming soon.


----------

